# The Definitive Accutron (214, 218, etc.) Service and Repair Thread



## ashersky

Please see my next post on why I started this thread.

Hopefully the information I pull together here will be useful and possibly save some future WIS some time when it comes to Accutrons. I'll keep this post updated as people reply with new info.

*A Very Quick Summary of the Accutron (wikipedia):*
Released in October of 1960, Accutron watches use a tuning fork instead of a balance wheel to keep time. Powered by a one-transistor electronic oscillator circuit, it is called the first "electronic" watch available. A forerunner of the quartz movement, the Accutron was guaranteed to be considerably more accurate than mechanical watches of the time. The last Accutron's were produced in 1977.

*Service and Repair Options:*
Bulova no longer produces or supports the Accutron models. As such, finding quality service and repair providers can be difficult. Here's what I've found, with whatever supporting information available. I'm listing these in somewhat alphabetical order.

*Accutron214.com*
Email: [email protected]
Prices: $325 for 214
Notes: Only works on 214 movements, testimonial from an astronaut

*electric-watches.co.uk*
Location: UK
Email: None.
Prices: Not listed.
Notes: Appears to be closed until at least March 2018.
Info: Mentioned by minuteman62 here.

*members.iinet.net.au/~fotoplot/acc.htm*
Location: Thailand.
Email: [email protected]
Prices: $100 for all standard services.
Notes: Name may be Rob Berkavicius.
Info: Recommended by minuteman62 here and here (Second link: "...does all mine...prices are extremely reasonable and his work is second to none..."); recommended by tayloreuph here

*MyBob.net*
Location: Normal, IL
Email: [email protected]
Phone: 309-287-2627
Prices: $195 for 214 and $245 for 218
Claims: "The ONLY Bulova Recommended site for all Vintage Accutron Repairs, Professional, Courteous, and Affordable!"; "I know the gentelman who [purchased all of Bulova's Accutron parts] before passing."
Info: Recommended by bobandshawn here

*oldfathertime.com/accutron.htm*
Location: Powells Point, NC
Email: [email protected]
Phone: 252-371-1656
Prices: $65 estimate fee, undisclosed for repair
Claims: "Having purchased Bulova's remaining parts inventory many years ago..."

*starfindings.com/w-repair.html*
Email: [email protected]
Info: Mentioned by minuteman62 here

*watchrepairusa.com*
Info: Mentioned by davemachin here


----------



## ashersky

As to why I started putting this together...

I just received a 1971 blue face Accutron 214 from my mother that belonged to either my father or grandfather. Obviously that comes with a lot of meaning, but I had no idea the cool history behind the piece. I wanted to get it serviced and running (but not restored, as I want to maintain the patina and dings and scratches put on it by family in the past), and want to make sure I choose the right place.

As of now, I'm leaning toward Rob in Thailand based on the testimonial here, but am hoping others can chime in on the pros and cons of any of these and others they may have found around the world.

I will update the OP as new info comes in, so if something is wrong or needs to be added, just reply to the thread!

Thanks!


----------



## bobandshawn

I can highly recommend mybob...he worked on my Spaceview several years back.

B


----------



## tayloreuph

I've used Rob B successfully for 3 restorations, one warrantee repair, and he currently assessing a 218 Rail Road, with the option of exchanging the Bulova replacement movement back to a 218 and proper hand set. I've had no problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calypso2

You will pay at Old Father Time.


----------



## cyclenut

Great info. Thanks for this! I have an astronaut that I would like to get serviced eventually.


----------



## demo

"Notes: Name may be Rob Berkavicius"

Definitely is Rob Berkavicius, an Aussie living in Thailand.

Just had an Accutron serviced by Rob a few weeks ago. No problems shipping back and forth, although it does take time. 10-12 days from the US. He gave me a very detailed quote, quickly serviced the watch and answered my few questions in a very timely manner. The watch has been keeping great time since. Very communicative and I'll be using him for my only other Accutron.

Mike


----------



## minuteman62

As mentioned before in a post, I only use Rob B. (that was from trial and error with others through the years). I have used several well known guys in the States and even though they brag about their service on their websites, they just don't stack up to Rob B and his attention to detail, great communication and speedy service. He has a passion about accutrons and pocket watches I haven't seen in a repair person in along time. All of my accutrons that were serviced stateside have now gone through Rob B for a complete restoration. Boy, did I waste my money with some US vendors. So being patient with shipping to him is the only thing. Here's are a few of his latest creations.










This is a M1 movement on a 1961 Gold Spaceview I had him meticulously restore. Stripped the plating, replated the movement pillar plate and restored the rest. Unreal attention to detail.


----------



## Accutronredux

I wholeheartedly concur with the sentiments expressed above. Rob is without peer in his abilities and passion for Accutrons. These just came back from service on 2/27.


----------



## mystic nerd

I've heard good things about Ludmil Balevski in Bulgaria, and have one tuning fork watch with him now for service. He was very good with providing estimate information before sending it, and a quote once he received it.

This is my first tuning fork watch I'm having serviced, so I have no results information yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashersky

Thanks for all the responses. I appear to have lost the ability to edit my original post...once I figure that out, I'll update with the info everyone's shared.


----------



## mystic nerd

mystic nerd said:


> I've heard good things about Ludmil Balevski in Bulgaria, and have one tuning fork watch with him now for service. He was very good with providing estimate information before sending it, and a quote once he received it.
> 
> This is my first tuning fork watch I'm having serviced, so I have no results information yet.


Well, not so good.
I received my Accuquartz back from Ludmil. He may be fine working on Accutrons, that's possible.
He or his people removed the quartz chip and related parts from my Accuquartz and replaced them with other parts, presumably Accutron parts.
He did not ask if this would be OK, and did not mention it in any way.

He wrote that he has sent the removed parts, as I requested.
With mail coming from Bulgaria, I imagine it will take a couple weeks, maybe more.

I'm working on making arrangements with another person to service this watch properly.

Before service:








After service:


----------



## minuteman62

mystic nerd said:


> Well, not so good.
> I received my Accuquartz back from Ludmil. He may be fine working on Accutrons, that's possible.
> He or his people removed the quartz chip and related parts from my Accuquartz and replaced them with other parts, presumably Accutron parts.
> He did not ask if this would be OK, and did not mention it in any way.
> 
> He wrote that he has sent the removed parts, as I requested.
> With mail coming from Bulgaria, I imagine it will take a couple weeks, maybe more.
> 
> I'm working on making arrangements with another person to service this watch properly.
> ]


Sorry to hear the mix-up. Having had that happen to me with Ernie Goldman (Starfindings), I am wondering if you ever sent him "Very Specific" instructions on what you wanted done on the watch and if there were any specific parts he may need for that restoration before you sent it to him??? I sent Ernie a very rare accutron several years ago that wasn't running. All I told him 'it wasn't running' and needed service. When I got it back, the entire tuning fork assy had changed looks and it was now not even close to correct. But I never told him to keep it exactly as it was when I shipped it to him. That was my fault. I then sent it out to my current go to repair guy, gave him specific repair instruction and it was done the way I wanted it. Live and learn. Ernies main goal like most repair guys is to get it running. Most times that all these repair guys do, "Unless' you get very detailed and specific on what to do to the watch. Otherwise its a cookie cutter operation. In the door, repaired and out the door. I just got a watch in from Ludmil today. He does very good work. These guys need very specific instructions if you want very specific work down. I hope you get it all sorted out!!|>

Ludmils delivery today.


----------



## mystic nerd

minuteman62 said:


> Sorry to hear the mix-up. Having had that happen to me with Ernie Goldman (Starfindings), I am wondering if you ever sent him "Very Specific" instructions on what you wanted done on the watch and if there were any specific parts he may need for that restoration before you sent it to him??? I sent Ernie a very rare accutron several years ago that wasn't running. All I told him 'it wasn't running' and needed service. When I got it back, the entire tuning fork assy had changed looks and it was now not even close to correct. But I never told him to keep it exactly as it was when I shipped it to him. That was my fault. I then sent it out to my current go to repair guy, gave him specific repair instruction and it was done the way I wanted it. Live and learn. Ernies main goal like most repair guys is to get it running. Most times that all these repair guys do, "Unless' you get very detailed and specific on what to do to the watch. Otherwise its a cookie cutter operation. In the door, repaired and out the door. I just got a watch in from Ludmil today. He does very good work. These guys need very specific instructions if you want very specific work down. I hope you get it all sorted out!!|>
> 
> Ludmils delivery today.
> View attachment 13096699


I'm glad he apparently did a good job on your Railroad Accutron. It looks really nice.

You make an interesting point.
How precisely does a repair order need to be specified?

He sent an estimate, which I approved:
Basic service
New Component - Coil
Cleaning the hands and new luminous
New battery
New index finger

The estimate said nothing about the non-Accuquartz parts he swapped in.

My guess is, he examined it and then sent me the estimate, which I agreed to. When it presumably still didn't run (or run properly) after doing the estimated work, he did what he thought was necessary to get it running again.

I suspect he doesn't have working Accuquartz parts in stock, and/or he doesn't have the knowledge and specialized instruments needed to set up that movement to run right. If he had all those, I think he would have asked for my OK for any additional cost, and then done a good job after I approved.

In his defense, he did say I should send it back to him. I had not yet seen that the parts had been swapped. Once I discovered that, I decided to find another repair person. Because I suspect he lacks either parts, instruments, or the necessary knowledge.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62

mystic nerd said:


> You make an interesting point.
> How precisely does a repair order need to be specified?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its hard to say. From my experience with repairs, many of the old school parts aren't available anymore or at least are very hard to find and won't be used or procured by many repair guys unless you get real specific. The more detailed you get in your needs for a particular watch, the better. Now I generally take pics of specific ares of the watch I really want left factory appearing and edit the pics with a pointer to show what I want done and what I want the watch to look like when all the repairs are done. When the repair guys signs off on that, then we go ahead and start the restoration process. Many times he doesn't even have the exact parts we need so I either have to find them or he hunts them down. Once we are ready with correct parts and feel comfortable about how the repair will proceed we start the project. So the more details the better. Then both of you are on the same page. I have had a lot of fun restoring several early 60's Gold accutrons this way. These are repair guys. Not mind readers. With better details, you both will get to the same spot when the project is over.


----------



## mystic nerd

Follow up:
I sent my blue dial Accuquartz to Rob B, and he did a superb job getting it to run properly. That's the one that I had first sent to Ludmil in Bulgaria.

That watch is now one of the most accurate pieces in my collection.


----------



## bsshog40

Just wanted to resurrect this thread with an addition. I bought a fully serviced 2192 Accutron from Ludmil (Ebay ID: anticvarius) off ebay. I bought this watch for the movement to replace in my Accutron that needed a good movement. My watch guy, I won't mention here unless he says ok, found I Quote:

My apology for sending you to Ludmil. I had not seen his work for quite some time. The servicing with respect to the train and index section on this watch is acceptable (although it was timed +4 s/d). The dial side was unacceptably substandard. The gunk on the case & mangled gasket were the first clues. Based on this piece, I would not buy from Ludmil or have him service a watch

Just a heads up!


----------



## mystic nerd

bsshog40 said:


> ...
> The servicing with respect to the train and index section on this watch is acceptable (although it was timed +4 s/d). The dial side was unacceptably substandard. The gunk on the case & mangled gasket were the first clues...


Can someone say what is "dial side work"?


----------



## bsshog40

mystic nerd said:


> Can someone say what is "dial side work"?


I have an accutron that had a dead movement. I wanted to keep my dial, day/date wheel, hands and case. So my watchmaker had to swap over the movement from the Ludmil watch and in that process have to take apart the dial works from that watch. That is when he found the uncleaned areas of the dial works. I paid for a completely serviced watch.

This is the watch in question that I purchased for movement donor.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/SERVICED-2...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

I did in fact email Ludmil and was told that I could send the watch back and he would find out which one of his employees did not do their job to satisfaction. I advised him that the watch had already been taken apart. No response. I won't be taking chances on another of his watches. 
On another note, I did not post this to bash Ludmil, just giving a warning to those that might or have bought a serviced watch from him. Of course, unless a person dismantles one of his watches, one will never know.


----------



## B79

+1 for Electric-Watches.co.uk

If you can get in. There is a reason he is fully booked. 
Excellent communications and faultless servicing.


----------



## BenchGuy

I regret to offer that I can no longer recommend Ludmil for service. A client recently acquired a 2193 from Ludmil (anticvarius on eBay) and sent it to me to extract the movement and install with another dial/hands/case/bracelet combination.

The watch purchased from Ludmil was represented as serviced, ultrasonically cleaned, etc. Buyer's intent was that the Ludmil movement would not have to be serviced...so that he would only be paying for fitting up the movement to the other watch.

Upon receipt, it was clear that the case/bracelet had not been cleaned (or not sufficiently). Dirty twist bracelet, plenty of WABI under the hooded type case lugs (these are admittedly more difficult to clean and may actually require a brush in addition to ultrasound). The case back nut surprisingly did not have a lot of WABI.

In the case: first note is that the gasket had been fitted off-center and was bunched up in places. On further examination, it appeared that a wider gasket had been used, then the inside diameter cut out...very crude. A few small hairs...some lint...and moderate number of dust/dirt particles...none apparently in critical places, though.

Train actually appeared to be reasonably clean. All visible pivots had oil...but at least one had a waxy lump of lube...and most had lube on the face of the jewel, as well as in the oil sink. 

Movement runs and appeared to be phased correctly...although it may be picking up extra indexing with shock. On the Witschi, it was timed +4s/d...and when it arrived, it was set 26 s fast. 

This exchange also involved stem @3 going into stem @4 casing...so the day/date indicators had to be changed as well. On the dial side, the date wheel was so gummy, that it wouldn't execute the "instant change"...but rather required 3 hours or so to complete the day/date change. The dial side had to be cleaned and lubed to correct this...it was simply nasty. 

It is difficult to imagine that this movement made a trip through an ultrasonic cleaner...even with the reduced disassembly specified in the 219 service manual.

This was very disappointing...as I had suggested Ludmil might be a source for a movement for this piece.

Watchmakers are biological creatures...not machines. Those of us who strive for the highest standard, sometimes have bad days. But I don't see how on one's worst day, a piece in this condition could be sent out represented as a fully serviced. This may have been a "one off"...but gives the appearance of poor work habits.

In fairness to Ludmil...the conditions were not discussed with him, nor was he given an opportunity to warrant this work...(largely because it was more expedient to address the issues and go on).

Again, regret to report this...heretofore I have recommended Ludmil both for service and as a source for complete Accutrons.

Best regards, 
BG


----------



## MaxIcon

This thread was a big help in figuring out where to send my recently acquired Spaceview.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f705/my-new-spaceview-4749999.html

Before, it hummed but the hands wouldn't move, and the crystal was cracked. Here's how it worked out:

I sent it to Rob Berkavicius in Thailand, after seeing some good recommendations in this thread. It took about 6 days to get there from California. Rob sent it back after 10 days (he lets it run for several days to check the timing), and it took 32 days (!) to get back to me.

When it arrived, it didn't work. Rob gave me a few tests to check, then I sent it back again. It turns out one of the transistors was intermittent, working sometimes, then dropping out. He repaired that one, and sent it back again. This trip took 11 days to get to Thailand, 14 days for Rob to turn it around, and 17 days to get back to California.

It's working fine now, keeping good time and looking good.

Rob was very friendly and helpful, and I don't consider the second failure to be a problem with the first repair. If you're in a hurry for a turnaround, you might want to find someone closer than Thailand, but if not, I recommend his work.

The damages:
$169 for the initial repair and cleaning, new gasket set, tuning fork, new crystal, and return shipping.
$35 for the transistor repair, which I paid because I felt it wasn't a warranty item from the original repairs.


----------



## Chasovnik

Hey. Resurrecting this thread. It seems kind of crazy sending a watch from the US to Thailand for service. So many places for the watch to get lost in transit, lost at customs, etc. Are there customs duties on the Thailand side?

Thanks!
J

Sent from my SM-J327V using Tapatalk


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

Chasovnik said:


> Hey. Resurrecting this thread. It seems kind of crazy sending a watch from the US to Thailand for service. So many places for the watch to get lost in transit, lost at customs, etc. Are there customs duties on the Thailand side?
> 
> Thanks!
> J
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327V using Tapatalk


If you email Rob about it, he sends you the Thai customs slip via pdf with the correct wording in both English and Thai to prevent issues at customs. My understanding is that you should always put "For repair and return" on the slip so customs knows it's not a sale and is exempt from customs duties.

I've sent watches within my state, to England, to Russia, and now to Thailand for service. Knock on wood, no issues thus far.


----------



## minuteman62

Chasovnik said:


> It seems kind of crazy sending a watch from the US to Thailand for service. So many places for the watch to get lost in transit, lost at customs, etc. Are there customs duties on the Thailand side?
> 
> Thanks!
> J
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327V using Tapatalk


The question you should be thinking about is why so many accutron collectors that do live in the US and have a variety of US based advertised 'accutron professional repairman' (their words, not mine) still ship watches for repair all the way to Thailand. That speaks volumes on the quality and experience with many US based repair persons.


----------



## Chasovnik

minuteman62 said:


> The question you should be thinking about is why so many accutron collectors that do live in the US and have a variety of US based advertised 'accutron professional repairman' (their words, not mine) still ship watches for repair all the way to Thailand. That speaks volumes on the quality and experience with many US based repair persons.


Excellent point.

Sent from my SM-J327V using Tapatalk


----------



## IsItTime2Go

To the OP,
Accutron214.com site has been down for the last couple days, unsure how long it's been down, not sure if you can update your original post, or if the site is just temporally or permanently offline.
I'm in the market for a Spaceview and I'm using this site for education.
I'm looking for a 214 similar to below.


----------



## eldridge214

I am new to the forums but finally joined for a few reasons, one being to finally get the three accutrons 214/218 watches I inherited from my grandfather a few years ago services/repaired. In doing research it seems Rob B in Thailand is well recommended. I apologize if ignorant, but does one only contact him via email or through the forums? I can’t find any online storefront. 

Appreciate any help or advice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62

eldridge214 said:


> I am new to the forums but finally joined for a few reasons, one being to finally get the three accutrons 214/218 watches I inherited from my grandfather a few years ago services/repaired. In doing research it seems Rob B in Thailand is well recommended. I apologize if ignorant, but does one only contact him via email or through the forums? I can't find any online storefront.
> 
> Appreciate any help or advice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Contact Rob via his website below. His email info is on the website.

The Accutron Watch Page


----------



## eldridge214

minuteman62 said:


> Contact Rob via his website below. His email info is on the website.
> 
> The Accutron Watch Page


Great thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

My 218 got back from Rob B earlier this week. Timed at 0 sec/day dial up in the box over 24 hours and gained 2 sec on the wrist while wearing, so perfectly within specs.

If you can tolerate the speed of the mail between wherever you are and Thailand, highly recommended!


----------



## eldridge214

Just wanted to come here and also and leave a very positive review of Rob B incase someone stumbles upon this thread like I did looking for help. Just got my watch back, which needed a new crystal and full service which revealed the need for a new index wheel that couldn't be saved. This is one of three of my grandfather's Accutrons, so I was nervous to mail it so far away. But with great communication, directions and service I was never worried or stressed. I plan to get the other two serviced with Rob eventually.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> My 218 got back from Rob B earlier this week. Timed at 0 sec/day dial up in the box over 24 hours and gained 2 sec on the wrist while wearing, so perfectly within specs.
> 
> If you can tolerate the speed of the mail between wherever you are and Thailand, highly recommended!


Wonderful

My 218 should get back from Rob B today.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

My 4 arrived and are awaiting inspection. Apparently there’s a post Christmas queue so it may be a while


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar

Here it is. It runs perfectly now, day and date are able to be changed, and he even filled in some of the scuffs and gouges in the gold. Oh, and the glued the band back together.

Wonderful service.









Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wajeremiad

I used Rob Berkavicius to repair my 218D. Watch had not worked for 30 years. 

Timeline: 
Dec 31 first contact
Dec 31 first response, estimate
Jan 08 mailed to Thailand from USA
Jan 16 delivered in Thailand
Jan 19 watch repaired
Jan 19 payment made, watch calibration for new battery
Jan 28 watch shipped to USA from Thailand
Feb 10 watch arrived 

Service charge was is now $120. Added new gaskets and a new index wheel. Shipping back was $10. 

Happy with how things went, as long as you have time.


----------



## Commisar

wajeremiad said:


> I used Rob Berkavicius to repair my 218D. Watch had not worked for 30 years.
> 
> Timeline:
> Dec 31 first contact
> Dec 31 first response, estimate
> Jan 08 mailed to Thailand from USA
> Jan 16 delivered in Thailand
> Jan 19 watch repaired
> Jan 19 payment made, watch calibration for new battery
> Jan 28 watch shipped to USA from Thailand
> Feb 10 watch arrived
> 
> Service charge was is now $120. Added new gaskets and a new index wheel. Shipping back was $10.
> 
> Happy with how things went, as long as you have time.


Agreed, the service and shipping aren't lightning fast, but man he delivers great results.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

I just got the replay from Rob about service on 4 of my watches. 
2 were previously serviced, and are covered under his warrantee. No charge. 
Parts replace and rust removal for a Deep Sea A, and general service on a 2183. 
4 watches under $350 service, insurance, and shipping. Of course, they’ll arrive in March, but worth it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Angler

My mint 218 has suddenly started to act strangely. It works when on its side but not with the face upward. I thought that the battery might be loose or dying. I then searched for batteries and finally found a jeweler that is supposed to have 1.35V Accutron batteries. At $12.95 each and $8 for postage, I purchased two. I am waiting for the delivery of the batteries and hoping that is the problem. It's a beauty when running properly. They have truly sweeping second hands.


----------



## Angler

I just got the new 1.3V batteries. I did the replacement and my 218 is now working great. The weak battery was causing it to work intermittently.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

Angler said:


> I just got the new 1.3V batteries. I did the replacement and my 218 is now working great. The weak battery was causing it to work intermittently.


I'll warn that the 1.35V mercury batteries were outlawed in 1996 and that during a service, a 218 movement will be phased to run on the modern 1.55V equivalent. If it runs fine on a 1.35V battery, it hasn't been serviced since 1996 at the latest.


----------



## banie01

Is Mybob.net still a recommended servicing and restoration option? 
I was lucky enough to pick up an astronaut, but it needs work and is already in Illinois so I'm hoping that's a sign.

This has been, since I heard about the SR-71 connection a bit of a quest for me so I want as good a job down as I can afford before I ship the watch back to my waiting wrist here in Ireland.

Any info or advice appreciated.


----------



## inner_romeo

I think the hard basic truth of owning these watches is that parts can be very hard to source, and repairs may be costly. 
But they are lovely timepieces, and for many are worth it.


----------



## tayloreuph

banie01 said:


> Is Mybob.net still a recommended servicing and restoration option?
> I was lucky enough to pick up an astronaut, but it needs work and is already in Illinois so I'm hoping that's a sign.
> 
> This has been, since I heard about the SR-71 connection a bit of a quest for me so I want as good a job down as I can afford before I ship the watch back to my waiting wrist here in Ireland.
> 
> Any info or advice appreciated.


MyBob hasn't been recommended in this forum for a while. Ludmil is in Europe, but that might not be a good option as transit time through customs is very slow currently. Perhaps if you ship ups, fedex, or dhl you'll get things better/quicker.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banie01

Balls!

I'd already sent my Astro to Bob at the time of seeing your reply.

I will say communication has been immaculate, what I thought was going to be a pricey restoration based on the pics I'd seen of the watch has turned out to be a service, clean and a resistor.
Watch is now in transit to me and I'll post a review and pictures when I receive it.


----------



## Commisar

All,

It seems that there are some significant issues regarding shipping from Thailand to the USA currently. This means they you should probably add 4-8 WEEKS to your estimates for a Rob B serviced Accutron. He's had my Omega all fixed up for about 2 weeks now with payment sent and processed, but Thai post is having issues sending items to the USA. He's thinking about having a courier take them via luggage then just going to a post office in the USA....🤣


----------



## tayloreuph

What has the forum experienced in terms of transit time? I had a set of watches take 3 weeks to clear customs in the US. Transit time to Thailand was pre-Covid, and return was post-Covid. I understand many have experienced a much more distinct lag. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoHoMan

tayloreuph said:


> I've had no problem.


I recently had MyBob service a 214 railroad watch. Experience went fine and I was happy to pay an American to do the work here in the states. Nothing against folks elsewhere - I just want to support US businesses where it's doable.


----------



## Stu47

NoHoMan: Count yourself lucky.


----------



## Commisar

My Omega got back from Thailand after a RobB repair. He had to have someone take it out of the country and then mail it in the USA to me.

So he can get items out of Thailand now.









Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mystic nerd

tayloreuph said:


> What has the forum experienced in terms of transit time? I had a set of watches take 3 weeks to clear customs in the US. Transit time to Thailand was pre-Covid, and return was post-Covid. I understand many have experienced a much more distinct lag.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had two watches take 54 days to reach Rob B in Thailand. Mailed out from the US in March 2020. Service was complete in June, as I recall, but return post not yet possible in June. Recently Rob sent a multi-order package to a US location by commercial transport; from there it went out via USPS. I received my two watches within about 10-14 days after the package left Thailand.


----------



## snocrvr

*Great Experience with Rob Berkavicius* - I have two 60's Accutrons. One was my father's 1964, last worn at the time he passed away in 1972. The other is the 1968 my parents gave to me as a college graduation present in 1969, and not worn singe some time in the 1970's or so. Because of the emotional attachment, I decided to have them returned to working order. After quite a bit of research, much of it in this thread, I contacted Rob Berkavicius. Even though he is half a world away, his response was very prompt and the information he provided extremely helpful. We discussed the impact that the Covid-19 pandemic might have on the shipping. However, I was in no hurry and other than some concern about losing them in shipping, and we agreed to go ahead. I sent both watches to him on April 27, 2020. He gave me very detailed instructions on shipping and labeling the shipment. The USPS gave me a tracking number. And then, we waited. The watches sat in Jakarta for well over a month. Rob finally received them on August 8. Wow! On August 15, he sent an email telling me the watches were ready to send back to me. Rob completely detailed what had been necessary and the condition of the watches. Total cost for the two including shipping was $325, which I feel was very reasonable. He mentioned an alternative shipping method (through Charlie in Texas using DHL) for return, which ended up being a very reasonable $23. I received the watches in great shape on September 29. I'm not at all impressed with what Covid-19 has has done to our world, but I am extremely impressed with Rob, his skills as a watchmaker, and his helpful and upbeat communication. I would not hesitate to send an Accutron to Rob in the future. I am wearing my graduation Accutron as I type this. Both it and my dad's watch are keeping great time. Thank you Rob!

Photos - my dad's 1964 on the left and my 1968 on the right - my 1968 on my wrist as I type this


----------



## tayloreuph

snocrvr said:


> *Great Experience with Rob Berkavicius* - I have two 60's Accutrons. One was my father's 1964, last worn at the time he passed away in 1972. The other is the 1968 my parents gave to me as a college graduation present in 1969, and not worn singe some time in the 1970's or so. Because of the emotional attachment, I decided to have them returned to working order. After quite a bit of research, much of it in this thread, I contacted Rob Berkavicius. Even though he is half a world away, his response was very prompt and the information he provided extremely helpful. We discussed the impact that the Covid-19 pandemic might have on the shipping. However, I was in no hurry and other than some concern about losing them in shipping, and we agreed to go ahead. I sent both watches to him on April 27, 2020. He gave me very detailed instructions on shipping and labeling the shipment. The USPS gave me a tracking number. And then, we waited. The watches sat in Jakarta for well over a month. Rob finally received them on August 8. Wow! On August 15, he sent an email telling me the watches were ready to send back to me. Rob completely detailed what had been necessary and the condition of the watches. Total cost for the two including shipping was $325, which I feel was very reasonable. He mentioned an alternative shipping method (through Charlie in Texas using DHL) for return, which ended up being a very reasonable $23. I received the watches in great shape on September 29. I'm not at all impressed with what Covid-19 has has done to our world, but I am extremely impressed with Rob, his skills as a watchmaker, and his helpful and upbeat communication. I would not hesitate to send an Accutron to Rob in the future. I am wearing my graduation Accutron as I type this. Both it and my dad's watch are keeping great time. Thank you Rob!
> 
> Photos - my dad's 1964 on the left and my 1968 on the right - my 1968 on my wrist as I type this
> View attachment 15482410
> View attachment 15482411
> 
> 
> View attachment 15482410
> View attachment 15482411


Those are nice. Thanks for sharing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## egertonB

I've just sent my 1976 218 to Rob Berkavicius for repair. It hasn't worked since about 1980. That's when the crystal cracked and water got inside. Plus I was advised of a broken tuning fork.



















This is the "Before" shot. I'll include the "after" once I get it -- likely to be some time now.

FYI, the USPS has changed its shipping requirements this year, so I wasn't able to use the customs declaration form that Rob provided. I also learned I had to use a full, letter sized padded envelope rather than the smaller 6x9 I first attempted. But I've finally gotten the watch off to him. So far, it's shown as having left the international distribution center in Jamaica, NY, and to be in transit.

This will need a movement repair, refurbishment or replacement of the dial, and refurb of the hands, as well as a new crystal, gaskets, battery, case refurb, and who knows what else.

One question: I'll need a strap. The original is long gone. As I recall it was smooth black leather. I think the lug width is 16mm, but it may possibly fit a 17mm. Anyone know for sure?

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## egertonB

Here's a follow up to my post about sending an Accutron 218 to Rob Berkavicius in Thailand for repair.

Rob sent me detailed information for shipping the watch to him, but the USPS changed its requirements earlier in 2020. My package was initially refused at the USPS so I had to repack. But eventually I got it to him. Transit took eight days. He sent me an email confirmation when it arrived, although I also had tracking.

Rob said it would be about a week before he could get started so it was a few weeks before I received a reply saying he'd completed the repair.

To summarize the timeline:
I shipped from the US on January 11
He received it in Thailand on January 19
He notified me it was finished on February 5

His report:

"The Accutron is all finished now and running fine again. The problem was a dead component coil. It also needed a service and adjustment. I would say I am the first to work on this watch, the movement is in pristine condition, totally unmarked which is very nice to see, (and not often seen either I might add)."

In addition to his service charge ($120), he replaced the coil, gaskets, battery and crystal. The coil assembly was $35, and the other parts were minimal. Altogether, including shipping both ways, my cost will be around $200USD. I consider that quite reasonable.

As you can see from the photos in my earlier post, some water damage had left stains on the hands and dial. Rob said they could be sent out for refinishing, but would never look the same as original and it would take two to four months and about $125. After some thought I asked him to ship the watch back without additional restoration. I'll call it "patina." I just asked him to clean up the accumulated dust as well as he could.

I'll post again when I receive it - maybe another couple of weeks, as he batches watches for return shipping in bulk. In the meantime, I need to buy a strap. The original was a smooth finished black leather. I'll pick up something similar. I believe it's 18mm, but if anyone can confirm that it would be appreciated.


----------



## semmern

I just got my 1964 214 back from Ludmil, and I couldn't be happier. It didn't run, but it was in pretty good shape cosmetically, so it only needed a good cleaning and polishing of the crystal in addition to parts replacement and service, but it now keeps almost perfect time, within +/- 2 seconds per day as far as I can see. $253, a reasonable price for service, coils, battery and shipping, and excellent communication throughout.


----------



## BenchGuy

As I look back through this thread, I am reminded that the term "definitive" is more a concept than an absolute.
At the end of the day, you want someone who is competent, conscientious and takes ownership of his/her work.
I am always suspicious of those who are self-promoting...superlatives automatically raise a red flag.

We are all biological creatures and our ability to perform varies some from day to day. Even the most experienced and skillful of us has some degree of tremor given enough magnification.

Competent and conscientious are unlikely to be the fastest/least expensive...but they won't let inferior work get out of their shop (with the possible exception of a client who specifies a lesser level of performance or refuses replacement of parts necessary...I usually turn these folks away).

There are some consistently excellent practitioners in Accutron repair/restoration...Rob in Thailand is certainly one of them...there are folks here in the US as well.

While this thread may not be "definitive"...hopefully it helps folks with decision-making and particularly to identify repair folks to avoid, or with whom a higher risk is associated.

Just some thoughts...
Regards, 
BG


----------



## egertonB

My 218 arrived today after repair by Rob Berkavicius. The outcome is very satisfactory, I consider the price reasonable -- it just isn't fast. Here's the timeline:

I shipped from the US on January 11
He received it in Thailand on January 19
He notified me it was finished on February 5
Watch was sent to his contact in Texas via DHL on February 23 (he sends them in batches, hence the delay)
It was sent to my home from Texas on February 28
Arrived today, March 3

Altogether, it took just under 8 weeks and cost around $200 with shipping and replacement parts (the nature of the repair is described in my earlier post).

As to the repair itself, it seems to be working perfectly, and it's much cleaner than before. If you scroll up to my previous threads you'll see that my Accutron had suffered water damage with stains on the dial and visible corrosion on the hands. Rob offered to have them refinished, but said it would have taken several weeks more and another $120 for a third party service. He also advised that it wouldn't look the same as new. I passed on the offer, and I'm very glad I did. He did a great job cleaning up the dial and hands, and of course it helps to have a new crystal. It's not perfect, but neither am I some 40 years later.

There was just one snag. The original band had long since disintegrated, but I wasn't sure of the lug width. I took a guess at 18mm and bought a reasonably priced Speidel. It almost fit. I'm guessing a 17mm would have slipped right into place. After studying the band for a moment, I noted there were slightly wider "ears" at each end of the springbar opening. So I just shaved them off with an X-acto knife. That did the trick.

I'm over the moon with this repair. This watch was my high school graduation gift and is a great reminder of much earlier times, as well as a remembrance of my parents who gifted it to me, both now departed. I never thought I'd hear that tuning fork again.

With apologies in advance for my poor photography skills, here are the pictures.


----------



## montelatici

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> I'll warn that the 1.35V mercury batteries were outlawed in 1996 and that during a service, a 218 movement will be phased to run on the modern 1.55V equivalent. If it runs fine on a 1.35V battery, it hasn't been serviced since 1996 at the latest.


I only buy and use 1.35 volt batteries in my Accutrons. They are quite expensive at about 10 dollars, but they do last a year.






Bulova Accutron Accucell-1 battery.


Bulova Accutron Accucell-1 battery. This battery replaces the old mercury 343 and 387 cell for the Accutron 214 & 218.




mccawcompany.com


----------



## BenchGuy

montelatici said:


> I only buy and use 1.35 volt batteries in my Accutrons. They are quite expensive at about 10 dollars, but they do last a year.


Accucells are 1.55v (395 size) battery housed in a 387 frame with a separator which has a zener diode sandwiched on the negative side. The 395 has a lower capacity than the 387 (aka 394 size). In 214s a diode can be soldered in place in the component coil. This resolves the issue for those concerned that there is not enough "overhead" in the design to accomodate the 1.55 silver oxide batteries; and allows use of the higher capacity battery for a longer run time.

The same solution could probably be accomplished for 218s...although they don't offer a convenient place for installation. Since we are rarely unable to phase (and when so the issue is normally resolved by replacing the index wheel), we haven't been using diodes with 218s, 219s.

Regards, BG


----------



## Amadeus

I apologize if this is common knowledge, but I thought I should post here that Electric Watches in the UK no longer accepts Accutrons.


----------



## minuteman62

Amadeus said:


> I apologize if this is common knowledge, but I thought I should post here that Electric Watches in the UK no longer accepts Accutrons.


I had been reading about that on other forums, especially for those in Europe. Although I never had a reason to use him (geographic location), from my reading, he was one of the good accutron guys in the Accutron community. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## mojo57

I recently (March 2021) had my 2181 accutron repaired and serviced by Rob Berkavicius. The watch is now looking great and keeping time just like it should...I couldn't be more pleased with the outcome.
It took about six weeks in total sending the watch to Rob from the UK (he has the relevant postal paperwork you need ready to print off) and considering the current situation I thought that was excellent. 
Thoroughly recommended.


----------



## Stu47

mojo57 said:


> I recently (March 2021) had my 2181 accutron repaired and serviced by Rob Berkavicius. The watch is now looking great and keeping time just like it should...I couldn't be more pleased with the outcome.
> It took about six weeks in total sending the watch to Rob from the UK (he has the relevant postal paperwork you need ready to print off) and considering the current situation I thought that was excellent.
> Thoroughly recommended.


Yes. Rob B is the gold standard in the world. I have NEVER read a report of anyone having an issue or a single complaint.


----------



## Stu47

I just had Chris Radek do a service for me and he does quality work. At $165, his more expensive than Rob and I sort of didn't mind paying a bit more so the money stayed in the USA. It took about 7 weeks for his service (ie USA to USA) so it may actually be quicker (and cheaper) to use Rob B in Thailand. Can't go wrong with either of them. You could do a LOT worse and pay a LOT more (don't ask me how I know this - I have learned some expensive lessons)


----------



## TicTocTach

Stu47 said:


> I just had Chris Radek do a service for me and he does quality work. At $165, his more expensive than Rob and I sort of didn't mind paying a bit more so the money stayed in the USA. It took about 7 weeks for his service (ie USA to USA) so it may actually be quicker (and cheaper) to use Rob B in Thailand. Can't go wrong with either of them. You could do a LOT worse and pay a LOT more (don't ask me how I know this - I have learned some expensive lessons)


Good to hear - I'm just about to send him a couple ESA tuning fork watches and he's been quite responsive so far. He's about 12 weeks out on work, so even though he's in the same time zone, the volume of work still matters. I'm not in a rush for these, I'll gladly wait to have them working properly vs. another failed repair. Don't ask me how I know this either...


----------



## tayloreuph

Has anyone ever used Unwind In Time as a service provider. Specializes in Hamilton electrics, but also lists tuning fork watch service on the website. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## feckman

tayloreuph said:


> Has anyone ever used Unwind In Time as a service provider. Specializes in Hamilton electrics, but also lists tuning fork watch service on the website.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just sent Unwind In Time (Jarett Harkness) a 1967 Astronaut for crystal repair and also bought a period-correct JB Champion bracelet for the watch. VERY expensive and there was a SNAFU with the bracelet, but he made that right and I'm really pleased with how everything came out. Love that watch.

Otherwise, I'm not sure about his proficiency with tuning fork movements, but I believe he is the go-to guy for Hamiltons.


----------



## feckman

Stu47 said:


> I just had Chris Radek do a service for me and he does quality work. At $165, his more expensive than Rob and I sort of didn't mind paying a bit more so the money stayed in the USA. It took about 7 weeks for his service (ie USA to USA) so it may actually be quicker (and cheaper) to use Rob B in Thailand. Can't go wrong with either of them. You could do a LOT worse and pay a LOT more (don't ask me how I know this - I have learned some expensive lessons)


This is great to know. Speaking of expensive lessons, I recently had Thai customs shake me down for more than $750 (!!!) in "duties and fees" in addition to the watch repair and international shipping costs for two broken Accutron 50th Anniversary watches I sent Rob via FedEx. Factoring that plus international shipping costs, I paid close to $1300 for $400 in repairs.  While Rob does excellent work, I will definitely send my watches to someone in the US in the future if possible.


----------



## BenchGuy

FWIW: generally for international shipping, UPS/FedEx are not the best choice. They apparently decided to stay out the Customs business in favor of Customs Brokers...3rd parties who manage customs. In my experience, even if the duties and taxes are negligible, the brokerage fees are not. Outgoing from the US, I have always used USPS. Incoming has always been via postal carrier from shippers country. Items are declared correctly (usually either return/repair or purchase when I have bought watches/materials from other than US).
I have never had to pay a duty...even when I expected to have to pay one. Even asked USPS about this once...and their response was if it was not charged then it was determined to be not due.
The one issue with USPS is that once it is out of their jurisdiction, tracking/return receipts and the like are entirely dependent upon how well the receiving country "plays" with USPS...sometimes seamless...other times, non-existant (which sucks if you are obligated to prove receipt).
For tracking purposes I prefer to "keep it local"...ie domesitc. Rob is an excellent choice for service...there are also a number of competent folks in the US. 

I would not use Ludmil again unless I see that his work has improved...the most recent example I saw from a client was dismal as to hygiene, lubrication, indexing and phasing (on a 2192...which is about as simple as it gets).

Regards, BG


----------



## Stu47

feckman said:


> This is great to know. Speaking of expensive lessons, I recently had Thai customs shake me down for more than $750 (!!!) in "duties and fees" in addition to the watch repair and international shipping costs for two broken Accutron 50th Anniversary watches I sent Rob via FedEx. Factoring that plus international shipping costs, I paid close to $1300 for $400 in repairs.  While Rob does excellent work, I will definitely send my watches to someone in the US in the future if possible.


Interesting (and good to know).... I assume you followed Rob's instructions on his website about declared value and contents etc. He is pretty clear about doing that to avoid stuff like that but maybe the rules of engagement have changed. I did feel a bit uneasy about his shipping instructions despite his assertion that it would fine and there are plenty of customers that have had no problem. Thus using Chris Radek. I am more interested about how you had two broken 50th anniversary accutron 214s. Would Bulova not repair them or service them? Do tell.


----------



## BenchGuy

tayloreuph said:


> Has anyone ever used Unwind In Time as a service provider. Specializes in Hamilton electrics, but also lists tuning fork watch service on the website.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jarett is now the goto guy form Hamilton Electrics...he is recommended by the retired guru, Rene Rondeau. 
I have engaged in conversations at NAWCC shows and seen his work. 
It appears to be excellent, although I have not examined any of his work under the microscope or had the opportunity to test phasing.
Very likeable and passionate about his work. He is not cheap...but not the most expensive either and you will get good value in service and support.

Regards, BG


----------



## feckman

Stu47 said:


> Interesting (and good to know).... I assume you followed Rob's instructions on his website about declared value and contents etc. He is pretty clear about doing that to avoid stuff like that but maybe the rules of engagement have changed. I did feel a bit uneasy about his shipping instructions despite his assertion that it would fine and there are plenty of customers that have had no problem. Thus using Chris Radek. I am more interested about how you had two broken 50th anniversary accutron 214s. Would Bulova not repair them or service them? Do tell.


I followed all of Rob's instructions except maybe the most important one: shipping with USPS. I just wasn't comfortable using them given the nightmares we've been having in the States. I assumed FedEx would be very well established and would also protect my interests, but that was clearly not the case. Corruption seems to run deep in Thailand.

Otherwise, it's funny -- both watches stopped at around the same time. Both were still humming but not driving the hands. I reached out to Rob and Bulova about getting them fixed. Bulova responded and told me they we're no longer under warranty and would likely need to be sent back to Japan for repair. Having had experience in the past with massively extended wait times for return, I decided to just go with Rob who I trust.

One watch was apparently just dirty and needed a basic service. Whatever small amount of dirt was in the movement was enough to stop it from running. 😳 The other had much larger issues with tolerances is all out of whack. Rob replaced a few parts and got everything back in working order.


----------



## minuteman62

feckman said:


> I followed all of Rob's instructions except maybe the most important one: shipping with USPS. I just wasn't comfortable using them given the nightmares we've been having in the States. I assumed FedEx would be very well established and would also protect my interests, but that was clearly not the case. Corruption seems to run deep in Thailand.


I have shipped Rob over 20 watches. The second one I sent him years ago I thought I would take it upon myself and ship it FedEX. Faster right? Wrong. They unpacked the watch, contacted me, and said they wanted a sales receipt on what I paid for it and that I owed a lot more duty fees. I said the watch was broken and was to be repaired and returned to me. They didn't buy that story or honestly didn't care and were going to hold it till I paid their (drummed up) excessive duty fees. That seems to be a lucrative business game there at UPS or FedEx. I told them to either keep it or ship it back to me. They kept emailing me to send more money. They weren't going to get a dime out of me. Two weeks later they released it to Rob. I Shipped Apr 21, 2017. Rob received it May 5, 2017. That FedEx game they played didn't work out for them but I don't advise anyone to attempt to play that game. I have had a friend or two slip their watch repairs through FedEx without issue but generally, that is a snag point in Thailand. Moral of the story. Follow Rob's instructions Using USPS....... It works best, even with a few hiccups.
This same game happened to me shipping a 1970 Plymouth 440+6 GTX windshield wiper motor to Canada via FedEx. They also played their games with that item that needed restoring by a guy called Jules the Wiperman. They held that date-coded broken wiper motor hostage for two weeks but I won that waiting game also. As slow as the USPS seems to have gotten the last 9 months or so it's still the safest method of shipping to some of these countries with bad repair & return policies.

This is why when you send watch cases to *Replateit in Canada for restoration*, their website explicitly says ship USPS. FEDEx and UPS are a NoNO....... They make it very clear on their website via this screengrab below.









I'm not saying FedEx and UPS are not worth using. I have used FedEx to ship some eBay sales to Europe without issue but there are some places and times that they aren't the best choice. Do your homework and read stories from some of us that have gone through the ups and downs of shipping anomilies. Many times the best knowledge comes from making mistakes..........


----------



## tayloreuph

I shipped a watch the the UK which was over $100. USPS is my preferred option. With tracking. Rob’s instructions have worked for me every time. And it’s not really that much, particularly if you do multiple watches at a time. Accutrons are pretty light, all things considered. of course, non of mine have 14k cases either


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## egertonB

feckman said:


> I followed all of Rob's instructions except maybe the most important one: shipping with USPS. I just wasn't comfortable using them given the nightmares we've been having in the States. I assumed FedEx would be very well established and would also protect my interests, but that was clearly not the case. Corruption seems to run deep in Thailand.


I'm sorry to hear of your troubles. My takeaway from this is, don't trust USPS for anything _but_ shipping broken watches to Thailand. I hope you're enjoying your watches.


----------



## BenchGuy

egertonB said:


> I'm sorry to hear of your troubles. My takeaway from this is, don't trust USPS for anything _but_ shipping broken watches to Thailand. I hope you're enjoying your watches.


I do not have a storefront. Most of my clients use USPS. I've been repairing watches for 17 years. I have never had a watch lost with USPS. Registered Mail is the most secure (and sometimes the slowest and tracking may not be reliable)...but it always gets there and is fully insured up to $25000 [so long as you declare the correct value]). I have had one insurance claim paid for damage. No package has ever been completely lost...I have had two cases of extreme heartburn for packages which were temporarily "missing," then subsequently delivered overdue.

I know the employees of my local USPS Post Office. They work hard. I treat them like partners and occasionally supply candy for their break room. They know I ship valuable items...they (for the most part) bend over backwards to avoid losses.

I will not use FedEx or UPS for international shipments due to the 3rd party Customs Brokerage racket. They assume you don't know the rules and attempt to exploit shipper's ignorance.

Domestically with FedEx Express and UPS Next Day and Ground...I've never experienced a hiccup. FedEx Ground depends upon the local (contracted) service provider...never lost but often late and sometimes damaged.

Regards, BG


----------



## feckman

egertonB said:


> I'm sorry to hear of your troubles. My takeaway from this is, don't trust USPS for anything _but_ shipping broken watches to Thailand. I hope you're enjoying your watches.


Pretty much true. Thankfully, the watches are great and ticking (humming) right along. Absolutely love them!


----------



## grenert

Chiming in here with another recommendation for Chris Radek, who did a cleaning/lubrication and crystal replacement on my 214. He can tell you the wait time so you know what to expect. It was about a month or so in my case. Very fair pricing.


----------



## Rob B

It is very unfortunate what happened to Feckman. My wife and I ran around for days trying to resolve the customs problem, but were unsuccessful. They would not even allow us to return the watches to Jim either, unless we paid the duty! I understand that Fedex and probably UPS are in bed with customs and get a percentage of the take. It is sick.

That's the reason I state explicitly in my shipping instructions NOT to use Fedex, UPS or any express couriers. I have been shipping/receiving watches through Registered mail here and USPS for 25 years now (1000's of watches) and never had one go astray ever. I even had one package that got damaged in transit (dropped into a puddle of water), and USPS shipped it back to me with a check to cover the re-postage.

So, like Chris Radek and Benchguy, I can say that I have never had any problems with USPS and can say with confidence that they can be trusted 100%

Regards, Rob


----------



## howards4th

Just arrived. Very excited to have my 1969 Deep Sea back and humming along nicely.
Rob Berkavicius did a excellent job. Good communication through out the process.
I definitely recommend him.








Kind regards,
Chris


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

Just dropped off my Wittnauer for a COA and my local watchmaker lets slip that he has someone in PA who he sends Accutrons and Hamilton Electrics out to. Now I'm on a hunt.


----------



## tayloreuph

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Just dropped off my Wittnauer for a COA and my local watchmaker lets slip that he has someone in PA who he sends Accutrons and Hamilton Electrics out to. Now I'm on a hunt.


Unwind Time maybe?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62

tayloreuph said:


> Unwind Time maybe?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doubtful. '*Unwind InTime*' has an area code of 903 which is Northeast Texas (per their website)


----------



## jshopper1

*29 Days Shipping US to Bangkok Thailand*

On 19 April 2021 I mailed an Omega f300 to Rob B in Bangkok for an overhaul. I followed his shipping instructions to a T.

My watch meandered across the country to Los Angeles, arriving on 25 April 2021.

Granted that I live in South Carolina on the East Coast of the US. Had I lived on the West Coast maybe the transit time could have been a few days shorter.

My watch bounced around Los Angeles, leaving for Taiwan on 30 April 2021.

The next update showed it leaving Taiwan on 7 May 2021 and arriving in Bangkok the same day.

10 days later, 17 May 2021, my watch cleared customs in Bangkok. Rob received it the next day, 18 May 2021.

Kudos to Rob B for giving clear shipping instructions. I was concerned that Thai customs would attempt to levy a duty on my watch, but that did not happen.

Covid is still wreaking havoc on mail shipments, national and international. It is no one's fault that my watch took so long to arrive, just the state of the world today.

I was more concerned about it arriving safely and clearing customs than I was concerned about the lengthy shipping time.

Looking forward to its safe return.

FWIW


----------



## BenchGuy

Unwind In Time is Jarret Harkness in Tatum, TX.
Qualified and competent...not cheap...but commensurate with quality and work performed.
If you are familiar with Hamilton Electrics; in the US, Rene Rondeau was our "go to" source until he retired. Rene has referred all of his business to Jarret.
I would not be surprised if the PA connection is Mark Sirianni in Kane, PA. Mark devotes a some bit of his website to Accutrons. I have no experience with him and have had no opportunity to examine his work.
Regards, BG


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

BenchGuy,

Four years ago, after seeing Mr. Sirianni's website saying he is a certified Accutron technician, I asked him via email if he would work on Accutrons and got the response that he no longer works on them due to lack of parts. Same goes for a Hamilton 505.

Still, he did nice work on two other Bulova watches for me so no complaints.

My mystery is this is usually such a small world for these watches, I'm stunned someone is flying under the radar.

As for Jarett, I'm familiar with his work.


----------



## Commisar

jshopper1 said:


> *29 Days Shipping US to Bangkok Thailand*
> 
> On 19 April 2021 I mailed an Omega f300 to Rob B in Bangkok for an overhaul. I followed his shipping instructions to a T.
> 
> My watch meandered across the country to Los Angeles, arriving on 25 April 2021.
> 
> Granted that I live in South Carolina on the East Coast of the US. Had I lived on the West Coast maybe the transit time could have been a few days shorter.
> 
> My watch bounced around Los Angeles, leaving for Taiwan on 30 April 2021.
> 
> The next update showed it leaving Taiwan on 7 May 2021 and arriving in Bangkok the same day.
> 
> 10 days later, 17 May 2021, my watch cleared customs in Bangkok. Rob received it the next day, 18 May 2021.
> 
> Kudos to Rob B for giving clear shipping instructions. I was concerned that Thai customs would attempt to levy a duty on my watch, but that did not happen.
> 
> Covid is still wreaking havoc on mail shipments, national and international. It is no one's fault that my watch took so long to arrive, just the state of the world today.
> 
> I was more concerned about it arriving safely and clearing customs than I was concerned about the lengthy shipping time.
> 
> Looking forward to its safe return.
> 
> FWIW


Rob's site is seemingly offline now...



http://members.iinet.net.au/~fotoplot/acc.htm


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Commisar said:


> Rob's site is seemingly offline now...
> 
> 
> 
> http://members.iinet.net.au/~fotoplot/acc.htm


Still up when I clicked on it.


----------



## Stu47

Commisar said:


> Rob's site is seemingly offline now...
> 
> 
> 
> http://members.iinet.net.au/~fotoplot/acc.htm


Not gonna lie. My heart skipped a beat. Site is back up now. Thank goodness. The guy is a global treasure and the day he closes shop will be a dark day indeed.


----------



## TicTocTach

TicTocTach said:


> Good to hear - I'm just about to send him a couple ESA tuning fork watches and he's been quite responsive so far. He's about 12 weeks out on work, so even though he's in the same time zone, the volume of work still matters. I'm not in a rush for these, I'll gladly wait to have them working properly vs. another failed repair. Don't ask me how I know this either...


Following up with some info… Chris / Time Guy emailed me Friday with an update on the two ESA’a I sent in April. His workload has been super high, so he’s more like 28 weeks out than 12, but I’m not in a hurry for these two repairs. Also, he was able to talk about both not just one at a time (which was my hope sending identical movements). Results weren’t pretty - the Omega was not properly repaired on the previous attempt, but shouldn’t be a difficult fix. The Longines will be in for $500+ if some deals aren’t found on replacement parts. That’s a tough pill to swallow, but will be worth it in the end. I’ll let y’all know how this works out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62

TicTocTach said:


> Following up with some info… Chris / Time Guy emailed me Friday with an update on the two ESA’a I sent in April. His workload has been super high, so he’s more like 28 weeks out than 12.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy cow! 😲 Good leadtime info! Its getting worse.That rules me out for sure. Popularity comes at a price!


----------



## TicTocTach

minuteman62 said:


> Holy cow! 😲 Good leadtime info! Its getting worse.That rules me out for sure. Popularity comes at a price!


Yeah, I wasn't in a hurry - I have a couple other movements out for service and didn't want to have all my bills come due at once... Fortunately (?) I haven't even heard back from the other guy who I actually sent movements to a couple weeks ahead of Chris. He's a buddy of mine and works for cheap, so I'm OK with that too.

As for workloads, I wonder how many watchmakers are feeling an increase in business during or following the major lockdowns? I know postage has hindered things significantly, but I feel like a lot of folks got interested in things they could do indoors, or decided to pick up those stalled projects to get them going again. I would be willing to bet a lot of watchmakers saw a real increase in business. I'll ask him when I get a chance.

He also emailed me tonight that my Omega was now serviced - properly - and was going to run for a few days to regulate before sending it back to me. For a data point, that's first contact with photos / diagnosis on Friday, completed Saturday evening. That's pretty dang good in my book. Now if the watch comes in healthy and humming, I may just be a customer for life. I don't mind tinkering on normal movements, but the really specialized tools and freakishly fine parts are going to keep me out of these movements for the foreseeable future. I just happen to have 4 of these tuning fork watches now with eyes on a 5th, so I need to have a good resource for service.


----------



## TicTocTach

Another brief update - the Omega is in the mail, and the hunt is on for replacement parts for the Longines. That’s Friday for update on the diagnosis to Tuesday sending her home.

Chris has been great with communication once my turn came around, the price was actually a touch less ($10) than his estimate, and the service of my 9164 was fast. More to follow when the old girl arrives.


----------



## TicTocTach

Here’s a follow up on the two watches I sent to Chris Radek / The Time Guy for diagnosis & service. TLDR: great communication, significant lead times, but fantastic work performed by an expert who really appreciates watches.

Both watches I sent were ESA 9164’s - a Longines and an Omega - and the Omega had been serviced previously.

I set up the services on the Timeguy website and Chris was in contact with me quickly. All of the base pricing was clearly stated, and anticipated turn around time was discussed. I shipped the watch heads off and he let me know when they arrived.

I didn’t check in with him until after the anticipated finish date was passed, but he gave me a realistic update based on his workload. He reached out to me with a diagnosis on both - the Omega needed little since it had been “serviced” and had run previously, but the Longines needed a LOT.

With a notice to proceed, he finished the Omega and ordered parts for the Longines. The Omega came home while we waited another month for the Longines parts. At the end of the day, the Omega was spot on estimate and the Longines actually came in slightly less.

Both movements were as spotless and fresh looking as you would expect - something I had not experienced from the previous service on the Omega. Both are running between 0.2-0.4 sec/day, and I am extremely happy with the results.

I would not hesitate to send more work to Chris. If you’re in a rush, get a reality check on his workload before you send anything.


----------



## tayloreuph

TicTocTach said:


> Here’s a follow up on the two watches I sent to Chris Radek / The Time Guy for diagnosis & service. TLDR: great communication, significant lead times, but fantastic work performed by an expert who really appreciates watches.
> 
> Both watches I sent were ESA 9164’s - a Longines and an Omega - and the Omega had been serviced previously.
> 
> I set up the services on the Timeguy website and Chris was in contact with me quickly. All of the base pricing was clearly stated, and anticipated turn around time was discussed. I shipped the watch heads off and he let me know when they arrived.
> 
> I didn’t check in with him until after the anticipated finish date was passed, but he gave me a realistic update based on his workload. He reached out to me with a diagnosis on both - the Omega needed little since it had been “serviced” and had run previously, but the Longines needed a LOT.
> 
> With a notice to proceed, he finished the Omega and ordered parts for the Longines. The Omega came home while we waited another month for the Longines parts. At the end of the day, the Omega was spot on estimate and the Longines actually came in slightly less.
> 
> Both movements were as spotless and fresh looking as you would expect - something I had not experienced from the previous service on the Omega. Both are running between 0.2-0.4 sec/day, and I am extremely happy with the results.
> 
> I would not hesitate to send more work to Chris. If you’re in a rush, get a reality check on his workload before you send anything.
> 
> View attachment 16317950
> 
> View attachment 16317949


Stunning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62

FYI:
I know alot of people have used Chris Radek (The Time Guy) for accutron repair and over the last year or two, his business has gotten very busy. I had heard he was backed up to 6 weeks, then 12 weeks and the most recent was 20+ weeks. For those looking at possibly using him for service, I just read on his website Chris Radek Link this bit of info:

From Chris Radek website: 
*"Please note: I have temporarily stopped taking new work because my backlog has grown unreasonably long. You may still use this Paypal button to pay an invoice, but please don't send a deposit for new work right now.
If you have already sent your watch or paid a deposit, don't worry, I am working through everything in order. I appreciate your patience and understanding."*


----------



## TicTocTach

Wow. There's only so much success one person can manage, and it's great that he's being up front about the situation. The Omega I had done previously was out of my hands for 2 years with virtually no contact from the shop, so Chris was a real breath of fresh air. I will definitely be working with him again once his workload settles down.

I guess that's always one of the challenges of being an entrepreneur - if you're good at what you do, more people are going to ask you to do it for them. At some point, you run out of hours that any one person can put into a day. Is it even possible to divide tasks in a way that an assistant could handle some while you focus on the things that made your business grow? I hope he can make it work.


----------



## minuteman62

TicTocTach said:


> Wow. There's only so much success one person can manage, and it's great that he's being up front about the situation. The Omega I had done previously was out of my hands for 2 years with virtually no contact from the shop, so Chris was a real breath of fresh air. I will definitely be working with him again once his workload settles down.
> 
> I guess that's always one of the challenges of being an entrepreneur - if you're good at what you do, more people are going to ask you to do it for them. At some point, you run out of hours that any one person can put into a day. Is it even possible to divide tasks in a way that an assistant could handle some while you focus on the things that made your business grow? I hope he can make it work.


Yep. Quality work and enough consistent positive reviews will lead to plenty of work in this business.

I was a Super Moderator over on the WTF forum and remember the day he joined that forum in Feb 2018. He was getting back into the watch repair business at that time. It hasn't taken long for his business to flourish and then some. This also shows that even with quite a few 'other' Accutron repair guys based in the US, the better ones tend to stand out sooner or later.


----------



## tayloreuph

I’m of the opinion that it’s Chris R and Rob B, and that’s it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aelfhunter

Hi, thanks to this forum for helping me find Rob Berkavicius. This just came back from Thailand today, humming away beautifully. Great communication with Rob, with him even going above and beyond in tracking down the package when it was delayed (Thailand to NZ post challenging at the moment). Highly recommended!


----------



## Commisar

All, my 218 Bulova Accutron may be ready to give up the ghost. 

Battery died in late January, finally swapped it Monday afternoon and it started right back up. Set the day and date and placed in in the watchbox. Prior to this the accutron has happily worked without issue after a service by Rob B. in summer 2019. 

This morning I see that it had stopped at about.... 9pm Monday night, battery was replaced at about 530pm. 

Tried to get the case back off to see, no joy as it was on extremely tight.

Manually advanced the hands and when I pop the crown down it starts humming again..... For all of 35 seconds then it stops again.

The watch is dead silent.

Is this it for my 218?









Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62

Commisar said:


> All, my 218 Bulova Accutron may be ready to give up the ghost.
> 
> The battery died in late January, *finally swapped it Monday afternoon* and it started right back up. Set the day and date and placed in in the watch box. Prior to this, the Accutron has happily worked without issue after service by Rob B. in the summer of 2019.
> 
> This morning I see that it had stopped at about.... 9pm Monday night, the battery was replaced at about 530pm.
> 
> *Tried to get the case back off to see, no joy as it was on extremely tight.*
> 
> Manually advanced the hands and when I pop the crown down it starts humming again..... For all of 35 seconds then it stops again.
> 
> The watch is dead silent.
> 
> Is this it for my 218?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


This is a difficult question to answer. 

1. First, did you speak with Rob?
2. Were you the one that sent this watch to Rob for service or was that the story before you bought it? 
3. Who finally swapped the battery? It states that there was no joy in getting the case back off. If you installed the new battery then that caseback issue was you.
4. Did you or whoever replaced the 'supposed' new fully charged battery test its voltage before installation? 
5. Did you in fact install the correct 1.55V 344 Silver oxide battery? Any lower voltage 1.35v battery may not be enough to work if it needs a 1.55v battery to work.

All these 'extra' questions needs to be answered properly or you can contact Rob for advice.


----------



## Commisar

minuteman62 said:


> This is a difficult question to answer.
> 
> 1. First, did you speak with Rob?
> 2. Were you the one that sent this watch to Rob for service or was that the story before you bought it?
> 3. Who finally swapped the battery? It states that there was no joy in getting the case back off. If you installed the new battery then that caseback issue was you.
> 4. Did you or whoever replaced the 'supposed' new fully charged battery test its voltage before installation?
> 5. Did you in fact install the correct 1.55V 344 Silver oxide battery? Any lower voltage 1.35v battery may not be enough to work if it needs a 1.55v battery to work.
> 
> All these 'extra' questions needs to be answered properly or you can contact Rob for advice.


Cool.

1. Nope

2. Yes

3. A local watchmaker. A different one swapped it last spring when the one rob put in died.

4. No idea

5. No idea, can't access the battery.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62

Commisar said:


> Cool.
> 
> 1. Nope
> 
> 2. Yes
> 
> 3. A local watchmaker. A different one swapped it last spring when the one rob put in died.
> 
> 4. No idea
> 
> 5. No idea, can't access the battery.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


OK, that answers some needed questions. 
First, since the watch was serviced 3-4 years ago it's common for the battery to have died by now, we all know that.
2. If the watch was operating fine before the watch dies in January and all that was done since then was a new battery was replaced by a source that we don't know their expertise or knowledge of tuning fork watches and how to install (CORRECT) batteries. I would surmise that the issue may be with the person who installed the battery. Nothing changed between the time the watch died due to the normal battery lifecycle and the new battery install. So you take one step back at the last thing that was done to a watch if it was running fine before and any work was done afterward and in this case, *proper battery replacement may be in question.* That's where I would start. That 344 1.55 Silver Oxide battery needs to be installed properly and fully charged (aka New). I would start with the last person that touched it. That is usually the culprit if it was fine beforehand. That's my troubleshooting thoughts.


----------



## Commisar

minuteman62 said:


> OK, that answers some needed questions.
> First, since the watch was serviced 3-4 years ago it's common for the battery to have died by now, we all know that.
> 2. If the watch was operating fine before the watch dies in January and all that was done since then was a new battery was replaced by a source that we don't know their expertise or knowledge of tuning fork watches and how to install (CORRECT) batteries. I would surmise that the issue may be with the person who installed the battery. Nothing changed between the time the watch died due to the normal battery lifecycle and the new battery install. So you take one step back at the last thing that was done to a watch if it was running fine before and any work was done afterward and in this case, *proper battery replacement may be in question.* That's where I would start. That 344 1.55 Silver Oxide battery needs to be installed properly and fully charged (aka New). I would start with the last person that touched it. That is usually the culprit if it was fine beforehand. That's my troubleshooting thoughts.


Can do 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harms Way

Hello All - new to the forum. 

Does anyone have experience good or bad with Accutron service from John V at Time & Again ([email protected])? He posts a bit on the repair forum on www.mybulova.com 
Watch Repair | myBulova.com

I have the below 1971 Accutron model 258 that was my grandfathers - and also happens to have been made the year I was born. I have had it for almost 30 years and it has always run fine. Had it serviced once about 20 years ago, at which time believe they switched the voltage to accept modern batteries. Since then just new batteries. Often the battery would be dead for months or more before I had it replaced, and would start back up no problem. I live in a small town and the only jeweler here is not familiar with Accutrons. And this time battery was replaced by new kid working for her and it now does not work. Watch has power as can hear the fork humming, but second hand only sweeps for a few seconds after I give the side of case a flick with my finger at 9 or 3 o'clock positions. Then it stops moving but keeps humming. Hoping it is just a matter of sloppy battery replacement or needing a simple service as battery had been dead for probably year or more during pandemic before I bothered taking it in.

If I knew the watch needed serious work I would look to send to Rob V in Thailand. But John V has really good rates and is located in US which would be easier for shipping and communication. However if anyone has experience with John V and has reason to not recommend him, then I will look into using Rob.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## minuteman62

Harms Way said:


> Hello All - new to the forum.
> 
> Does anyone have experience good or bad with Accutron service from John V at Time & Again ([email protected])? He posts a bit on the repair forum on www.mybulova.com
> Watch Repair | myBulova.com


I have read a lot of his comments on Mybulova. Many of these comments aren't even close to being true and he tends to throw fear into his comments to make people think he is the guy to go to and if you don't you will get screwed. And if you read enough you will start to get the feeling of 'caution'. I will say I have never used him but with my experience with quite a few Accutron repair vendors (some a mistake, some very good) I would never think that my collection would ever touch his hands. For a reputable vendor to come out and brag that he is the most reasonable and *finest restorer you will ever find* is a big RED FLAG! But for a good steak dinner, you might try him and let us know. There is another so-called world expert Accutron repair guy that also talks like he is the finest around and believe me, it's a cover for subpar workmanship and extreme forgetfulness but he talks a good talk. I personally would avoid him. There is something off about his posting, other than his desire to advertise and brag. IMHO.


----------



## Harms Way

Thanks for your comments Minuteman. 

After reading your above posts with Commisar, I wonder if my problem could just be related to bad battery replacement. I may go back to local jeweler and have her open the back and make sure correct battery is in there, correct side up, etc. And if she can't get it running then maybe have her leave battery out and I send it to an Accutron specialist? I worry harm might be done if battery is in humming but hands aren't moving, i.e. things are blocked/broken and force being placed on them. Is this a valid concern?

In general what is consensus on need for routine servicing of these watches? I thought my problems could be related to needing cleaning and lubrication. But when reading Bulova Service Manual below that I found online, on page 30 Bulova states that lubrication and cleaning are typically not required. My jeweler did say inside of watch looked clean. 
http://www.decadecounter.com/accutron/Accutron218ServiceManual.pdf
If the watch is keeping good time, is there any reason to get it serviced other than replace battery when needed and possibly replace gasket when it dries out? If my watch that has not be serviced for 20 years should be serviced - then sounds like I will be sending away for service regardless whether my jeweler gets it running on not with a correct battery change. Which brings me to needing to figure out who to send it to.

I agree some of John V - JEVIA's boastful posts do make me cautionary, coupled with the fact that there are no comments good or bad from people that have used his services.

I also noticed Timemachines [email protected] on Mybulova.com. He seems more modest and there were also positive comments on the forum from people that have used him. I might reach out to him.

What repair folk have you had good experiences with? 

Thanks again!


----------



## minuteman62

Harms Way said:


> Thanks for your comments Minuteman.
> 
> After reading your above posts with Commisar, I wonder if my problem could just be related to bad battery replacement. I may go back to local jeweler and have her open the back and make sure correct battery is in there, correct side up, etc. And if she can't get it running then maybe have her leave battery out and I send it to an Accutron specialist? I worry harm might be done if battery is in humming but hands aren't moving, i.e. things are blocked/broken and force being placed on them. Is this a valid concern?
> 
> In general what is consensus on need for routine servicing of these watches? I thought my problems could be related to needing cleaning and lubrication. But when reading Bulova Service Manual below that I found online, on page 30 Bulova states that lubrication and cleaning are typically not required. My jeweler did say inside of watch looked clean.
> http://www.decadecounter.com/accutron/Accutron218ServiceManual.pdf
> If the watch is keeping good time, is there any reason to get it serviced other than replace battery when needed and possibly replace gasket when it dries out? If my watch that has not be serviced for 20 years should be serviced - then sounds like I will be sending away for service regardless whether my jeweler gets it running on not with a correct battery change. Which brings me to needing to figure out who to send it to.
> 
> I agree some of John V - JEVIA's boastful posts do make me cautionary, coupled with the fact that there are no comments good or bad from people that have used his services.
> 
> I also noticed Timemachines [email protected] on Mybulova.com. He seems more modest and there were also positive comments on the forum from people that have used him. I might reach out to him.
> 
> What repair folk have you had good experiences with?
> 
> Thanks again!


1. Yes. After 20 years no matter what you read or someone tells you, that movement needs service.
2. If your watch worked previously and a person (not familiar with these watches worked on it) and now it doesn't work, that is where you start backtracking to incorrect installation. It still may not work as it's been a long time without service but there is also a chance it wasn't serviced properly with this latest attempt.
3. I only have my Accutrons Repaired by Rob Berkavicius. He is referenced many times on this 6-page thread. Also, Chris Radek does good work (Nebraska location) but he has gotten so busy he is not taking new work as far as I know right now. After skipping around to several 'so-called' Accutron experts during my first few years of collecting and restoration I learned the hard way as most people do that there are only a few that actually should have their hands on these watches. Rob & Chris are it!!!!! If you decide to branch out with others that may be referenced elsewhere, you are on your own. The two I mentioned are the gold standard when it comes to proper, careful work and expertise on accutron service.

One of the 19+ accutrons Rob has restored for me.

Before & After Rob B Restoration: 1961 14kt Gold Spiral Lug Spaceview










Another Rob B Before and After Restoration. The picture speaks for itself.


----------



## bigd6663

bobandshawn said:


> I can highly recommend mybob...he worked on my Spaceview several years back. B


 This guy is a ripoff artist. He does nothing and reuses defective parts. Stole hundreds of dollars from my brother. We took 3 watches in and his repairs were horrible. None of the watches were working within a few weeks. This was after he had them for 6 months. My brother then sent his to Rob in Thailand and had them back 40 days later and the watch works flawlessly. Did I mention Rob was much cheaper as well.


----------



## BenchGuy

Contact Unwind In Time


Phone: 903-918-1892 Email: [email protected]




www.unwindintime.com





Jarret Harkness is thoroughly competent with Accutron (although his website leans towards Hamilton electrics). There are others. I have a contact in Harlingen Texas who is competent and reasonable. Feel free to PM for contact information. Best regards, BG


----------



## Michel Emond

Good afternoon, I am trying to email Rob B in Thailand to send him an other watch, but he didn't reply. Is anyone know if he is still in business? Thanks


----------



## Michel Emond

Michel Emond said:


> Good afternoon, I am trying to email Rob B in Thailand to send him an other watch, but he didn't reply. Is anyone know if he is still in business? Thanks


He got in touch. Thanks


----------



## Rook

Howdy folks,

Haven't posted on here in almost a decade but wanted to thank you all for the great info on Rob B. He's been a great source of help and information in repairing a very special watch, and I think his prices were about 90% lower than those quoted by a well-regarded entity here in the States.

The watch in question is my grandfather's 1961 14K "spiral lug" Spaceview - it's one of the first that was ever made. He was a transistor engineer at Raytheon who worked very closely with the folks at Bulova in some capacity in the design and manufacture of the electronics - he passed before I was born and my dad is fuzzy on the details as he was 11 at the time, though grandpa probably kept records of the specifics somewhere. He was given this as a "thank you" from Bulova when the Spaceview was released.

At some point in the late 1970s it was refurbished with second-generation coils, which Rob immediately noticed in photos.

Rob plans to restore it to factory specs pending us being able to find a 1220SL crystal as the one on the watch is probably beyond repair. (As an aside, if you know where I can find one, please let me know as eBay has yielded only aftermarket options and counterfeits). It needs a new seal for the battery compartment, but between that, the non-OEM coils, and the cracked crystal it's in pretty good shape for something my grandfather, and then my father, wore almost every day until it finally stopped working in 2004.

Here's some photos.


































Cheers!


----------



## tayloreuph

That’s a winner for sure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuffnessment

Is there anyone that can work on Citizen tuning fork watches like the hisonic and gx (they're Citizen's version of the accutron 218 and 219). I have Citizen Gx (single coil movement like the 219 but also shares some parts with the 218). The problem with the watch is that it doesn't hum or turn on (I made sure the battery is correct). The crown functions all work fine.


----------



## tayloreuph

chuffnessment said:


> Is there anyone that can work on Citizen tuning fork watches like the hisonic and gx (they're Citizen's version of the accutron 218 and 219). I have Citizen Gx (single coil movement like the 219 but also shares some parts with the 218). The problem with the watch is that it doesn't hum or turn on (I made sure the battery is correct). The crown functions all work fine.


Rob B in Thailand is a good option


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62

tayloreuph said:


> Rob B in Thailand is a good option
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1

Rob's Link: Rob Accutron Link

I think Chris Radek also does these but I find it curious that he has had a posting on his site now for at least a year saying he is no longer taking new work as he is so backed up...... (A Year or more and still backed up?)


----------



## chuffnessment

tayloreuph said:


> Rob B in Thailand is a good option
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I contact him to see what his schedule is like.


----------



## chuffnessment

minuteman62 said:


> +1
> 
> Rob's Link: Rob Accutron Link
> 
> I think Chris Radek also does these but I find it curious that he has had a posting on his site now for at least a year saying he is no longer taking new work as he is so backed up...... (A Year or more and still backed up?)


Could you please give me his contact info or website? I would like to check with also.


----------



## jshopper1

chuffnessment said:


> Could you please give me his contact info or website? I would like to check with also.


TimeGuy.com

Best regards


----------



## chuffnessment

jshopper1 said:


> TimeGuy.com
> 
> Best regards


Great thanks.


----------



## Margarets Dad

I've posted elsewhere that I've had good experiences with J&J Watch Repair on Long Island. Very convenient if you're in the NYC area, and fast turnaround. Chris Radek is great too but very busy!


----------



## cheddarAU

Just received my 1972 omega 198.021 watch back from Rob Berkavicius. Very quick turn-around time considering posting from Australia to Bangkok and back. All said and done it was about 4 weeks to receive back a fully serviced and repaired watch. Timely communication. Great prices too. Highly recommend!


----------



## MeisterEder

I had my *1969 Eterna Sonic* serviced by *Rob Berkavicius* in Oct-Dec 2022 as it had been keeping time somewhat erratically.
At first I had reservations about sending my watch across the globe, but the sad reality is that I was not able to find a watchmaker in all of Switzerland (of all places!) who would still service these obsolete ESA 9162 (300Hz) tuning fork movements.
Rob was communicative throughout, shipping was just 10 days there and 6 days back, and his work is nothing short of outstanding. I especially liked that he took his time checking the watch and found a somewhat uncommon problem with the index wheel, which he subsequently replaced. He also cleaned up the crystal and dial nicely, and made sure the hands aligned beautifully. I could not be happier having this gem back; it arrived precisely on the last day of the year, so of course it stayed on my wrist for New Year's Eve celebrations! Thank you Rob for your top-notch service!!


----------

